# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  làm hộ chiếu nhanh

## thanhvannt90

làm hộ chiếu nhanh và rẻ nhất tại Hà Nội: 0917 163 993 – Ms. ThúyChúng tôi nhận tư vấn dịch vụ làm hộ chiếu nhanh, nhận lam ho chieu nhanh tại và lam ho chieu nhanh cho nguoi ngoai tinh, dich vu lam ho chieu nhanh và rẻ nhất.Chỉ cần cuốn hộ chiếu, sau đó quý khách có thể đi các nước đông Nam Á được thoải mái. Làm thêm visa cùng hộ chiếu quý khách sẽ được giảm giá tối đa.Bảng giá dịch vụ của chúng tôi hiện tại như sau:

7. Nhanh trong ngày : Liên hệ để được báo giá chi tiết* Phí trên không bao gồm phí Hành chính của Nhà nước 200,000VNĐ /HChiếu
* Người mất hộ chiếu, xin cấp hộ chiếu mới phải nộp tiền phạt thêm 200,000.
Phòng 301 – 85A Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa – Hà Nội
Tel: 04.3732 7235 - 04 3732 7136 - 01266200333
Fax: 04.3724 5291
Chat online: lamhochieunhanh
Email: visa@greencanal.com

----------

